# Osage Natural Edge



## DKMD (Dec 16, 2018)

I got some big osage about a year ago, and I decided to finish up one of the rough outs today. It’s almost 14” across and about 7 or 8” deep. One coat of salad bowl finish so far. 

I can’t decide whether to leave the cracks alone or put some bow ties across them. Leaning toward ignoring them...

Reactions: Like 13 | EyeCandy! 8 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 16, 2018)

Wow nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 16, 2018)

Very cool. I can see either way on the bowtie but would probably opt not to.
Top down view makes me think of a tractor seat, kinda. 
Pieces like that are a challenge in getting out to the interrupted cuts, but rewarding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Dec 16, 2018)

Great looking piece! Looks like a rocking bottom

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 16, 2018)

I'd leave it the way it is, bowties would just draw your eye to them instead of the beauty of the piece. Maybe just fill the cracks with CA or clear epoxy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## phinds (Dec 16, 2018)

Beautiful piece. Damn shame it won't keep the color but maybe you'll get lucky and it'll change to chocolate brown instead of muddy yellow brown.

EDIT: by the way, that looks like a masterful turning job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 16, 2018)

Gorgeous!!! I however, vote for walnut bow ties. I think it will add to the piece and prevent further cracking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 16, 2018)

Looks good Doc just like it is. I vote for NO bowties.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Dec 16, 2018)

I would bowtie and use osage to make them. They obviously will be visible but not distract or contrast the beauty and clean lines you accomplished!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 16, 2018)

Pinky has a darn good idea. Never thought about that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 16, 2018)

Love the shape. Ive seen your small bow ties so I vote yes. Either walnut or ebony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 16, 2018)

That is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 16, 2018)

Very cool Doc. No bow ties for me but if you did I think Osage ones like said above would look good with the grain going the opposite direction.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rob3232 (Dec 16, 2018)

That's amazing! I like @pinky 's idea but whatever you decide I'm sure it will look great! Snowmen are looking good also

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 16, 2018)

What a great turning -- the form is wonderful

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 16, 2018)

Wow that's a big one! And well done! Considering your skill with bowties, I would do it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 16, 2018)

Incredible bowl! OO is a gorgeous wood to work with and to finish. It does tend to split quite a bit in my experience. I'm not a fan of bowties, however. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 17, 2018)

I love that one Doc, well done! I say leave it be as is. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Dec 17, 2018)

Outstanding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 18, 2018)

Really Nice!
Knuckles ok?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bick (Feb 15, 2019)

Beautiful bowl. Your choice on bowties. If u think it will stop the splitting, i would use some figured pieces of Osage, to minimize the difference.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Feb 15, 2019)

Late on replying, but as others said, it's a beautiful bowl. I just can't imaging someone can turn something like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Feb 20, 2019)

Gorgeous bowl, love the shape. As for the cracks, I vote no bowties, but would maybe consider some splines, contrasting wood or osage (depending on the look you want). Here is an example of what I'm talking about (full disclosure, the pic is not mine and was pulled from the internet as an example. The article attributes credit to Jerry Kermode as making the bowl with splines).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ThomasT (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello David,

I am brand new to all of this but to me it is a shame that you cannot leave it as is, truly shows the natural state of the piece that you had to work with. I am just amazed how this could be turned. Absolutely beautiful work.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm with the no bowties bunch. I've turned some Osage Orange and it turned a very pretty honey color. This looks great now and hopefully the color change will just enhance it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks all! I ended up just leaving it natural... partly because I like the look but mostly because I’m lazy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 21, 2019)

Rocking RP said:


> I'm with the no bowties bunch. I've turned some Osage Orange and it turned a very pretty honey color. This looks great now and hopefully the color change will just enhance it.


Yeah, but don't bet on it:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Patrude (Feb 21, 2019)

Yes indeed, nicely done. Good on the eyes

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 22, 2019)

I think the cracks look like the bowl is tearing itself apart and might keep expanding due to seasonal wood changes. I'm in the camp to patch the cracks (aka Hawaiian Pewa patches) after smoothing the cracks a little. 

Here's two videos that might give you some ideas:

Hawaiian Bowl Repairs & Pewa Patches

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------

